# petunia



## melodybirdsong (May 19, 2007)

it has been a week since she went in for her big snooze, she changed alot of peoples perspectives on rats and she will always be remembered! 

i gave her the best life i could and did everything for her that i possibly could, i'm sad she's not here with me, but i know she's not in pain or suffering at all and in a better place where she can be fat and happy.


rip petunia
i miss you everday, and i will always love you!


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Aww so sorry for your loss. I'm sure my Odin and Joshu are helping her along ):


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

